# SI Promo Video



## mugzy (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## ccpro (Oct 9, 2012)

Good start!


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 9, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Jada (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice, I like it


----------



## Yaya (Oct 9, 2012)

wow, awesome!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 9, 2012)

God damn phone I can't watch it threw the post.  U have a direct YouTube link ? Or what name to search


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 9, 2012)

ya, thats dope


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 9, 2012)

Schweet brother!


----------



## amore169 (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## grind4it (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice start


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 9, 2012)

Very cool admin.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 9, 2012)

Thats a great start, that video shows talent.


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

Tight!  Someone has talent, it looks professional


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 9, 2012)

very nice, I like!


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 9, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 9, 2012)

Very cool!  Reminds me of the one for The Iron Den.  Good company to keep


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yup, you're pretty good at that stuff.


----------



## beasto (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty sweet I would have to agree!!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 26, 2012)

Good job. What did you use to create it?


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice work!


----------

